# LM63 vs. PWM Frequency / SMBus Access Tool?



## Grottenolm (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi,

I read somewhere in this forum that LM63 is assued to have only 2 different PWM frequencies. This is not correct, it does have 2 base frequencies, but derived from these you can set it to many different frequencies.

As so many people I am trying to get rid of the PWM clicking noise, so I wanted to experiment with different PWM frequencies. Unfortunately I have not yet found any tool that allows me to manually access all the registers of SMBus devices. Does anyone know of such a windows tool, or can I "misuse" ATITool's driver to do that? I can't believe there are so many SMBus drivers out there, one for each hardware monitoring tool, but noone ever cared writing an general SMBus access tool...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2005)

there is no public tool for this .. maybe i could add this feature .. drop me a message on instant messenger so we can work something out


----------



## Grottenolm (Oct 19, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> there is no public tool for this .. maybe i could add this feature .. drop me a message on instant messenger so we can work something out




Huch, Stuttgart / Germany  Naja, hier ist Augsburg / Germany...

I will try installing ICQ and contacting you. Thanks for the fast answer!


----------

